# Hiya!



## spunky (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I've been lurking here for a while, and finally got round to signing up today.

Anyway, I'm Spunky [or Rachel] and a MAC Addict from Scotland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Look forward to chatting with everyone here!

xx


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Rachael!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you decided to join!! Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey sweetie.
Nice to meet you, glad you got round to signing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dnelson (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello Rachel! Welcome to specktra!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## spunky (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for the welcome ladies!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

to the forum! have fun!


----------



## Melxo (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!! 

I just joined too and I love it !!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

welcome to the forums, rachel! enjoy


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

Enjoy the site!


----------

